# Newbie from stoke on Trent



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi all !!!

Hi there I am Carl from stoke On Trent recently brought my first Audi and chose the mk1 180 tt and can only say I love it a lot  
I was an owner of an Astra vxr which I had for 10 yrs which was running just over 400 bhp, after owning a few rubbish French built cars took the plunge to buy this tt and a new project car for this year. The car is completely standard at the mo and has the triptronic gear box be nice to get to know if any some local ish owners etc and I would love to start learning more about the car.
I will see if I can attach some pics of my new toy lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl, Welcome to the TTF. & TT ownership * Nice Colour*  
Hoggy.


----------



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Carl, Welcome to the TTF. & TT ownership * Nice Colour*
> Hoggy.


Cheers hoggy I believe the car is misarano red can't spell it wouldn't you know if it's a rare colour as been told it is and I know you don't see many with the triptronic box either


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl, Misano is not rare, but tiptronic on 180 is not common.
Hoggy.


----------



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Carl, Misano is not rare, but tiptronic on 180 is not common.
> Hoggy.


Cheers mate I must admit first semi auto I've owned and love it so much fun


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome along Carl, your car looks fantastic 8)


----------



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

Cloud said:


> Welcome along Carl, your car looks fantastic 8)


Cheers mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Thank you can't wait for this year and attend some events


----------

